# List Of TSD Schools



## Kaygee (Jun 6, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can find a list of TSD schools inn a certain area? I know there is Tang Soo Do world, but they only seem to touch on some of the schools in the area.

Thanks!


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 6, 2012)

I believe the World Tang Soo Do Assoc. website has a listing of their schools broken down by state.


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Jun 6, 2012)

There are ways to look, as sfs982000 stated above, by particular associations.  However, I don't think there is a comprehensive list for all TSD schools.  Places like dojolocator.com, or just a quick google search with a zip code may be your best bet.. .


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 6, 2012)

sfs982000 said:


> I believe the World Tang Soo Do Assoc. website has a listing of their schools broken down by state.



Thank you! They do, but they do not have all of them. When I search for different key words on google, I find some here and there. I was trying to find one centralized web-site that has them all.
Thank you for the reply though!


----------



## Kaygee (Jun 6, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> There are ways to look, as sfs982000 stated above, by particular associations.  However, I don't think there is a comprehensive list for all TSD schools.  Places like dojolocator.com, or just a quick google search with a zip code may be your best bet.. .



dojolocator.com eh? Thank you, I didn't know that existed.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jun 7, 2012)

Kaygee said:


> Thank you! They do, but they do not have all of them. When I search for different key words on google, I find some here and there. I was trying to find one centralized web-site that has them all.
> Thank you for the reply though!



No problem.  Good luck with your search, I hope you are able to find what you're looking for.


----------



## kitkatninja (Aug 11, 2012)

SahBumNimRush said:


> ...Places like dojolocator.com.. .



Thanks for that, just signed up


----------



## Gabriel Binette (Sep 2, 2012)

Www.tangsoodoworld.com thats how i find them


----------

